# Next lathe



## WriteON (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting the Turncrafter Commander 10 in. Variable Speed Midi Lathe.($396.95) For the price it looks to be great value. I can pick it up and save shipping. Also PSI is close by if I need support. My mind is made up...however for that price is there another lathe I should look at. Thank, Frank


----------



## WriteON (Jun 5, 2017)

How sad and criminal is this....Amazon's selling price.


PSI Woodworking TCLC10VS Commander 10-Inch Variable Speed Midi Lathe
PSI Woodworking
3.7 out of 5 stars   55 customer reviews  Share   
Size: 10"
10"

Lowest offer for each
Price + Shipping Condition (Learn more) Delivery Seller Information Buying Options
$1,649.00
& FREE Shipping
New


----------



## KenV (Jun 5, 2017)

Nah. --  that is a PSI price through Amazon just in case the $460  delivered (prime) was considered too low.


----------



## WriteON (Jun 5, 2017)

KenV said:


> Nah. --  that is a PSI price through Amazon just in case the $460  delivered (prime) was considered too low.



Here's the seller on Amazon.... Tuttopertutti
5 out of 5 stars 97% positive over the past 12 months. (1,076 total 

I think the 5 stars are for a Positive rob job.


----------



## Herb G (Jun 6, 2017)

SOP. I see stuff on Amazon all the time for many multiples of the base price.
It has to do with their stocking software & the inventory on hand.
When there is too much of item "X" in stock, the price automatically lowers until it triggers a sale.
When the stock is low, it will automatically jack up the price like crazy.

I just ignore it & wait until it goes on sale. I've waited 3 years for an item to go on sale & then jump on it. :wink:


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Jun 6, 2017)

Just don't order it through Amazon. That'll show em. Order it from one of the other places that sells that machine, there are a few.


----------



## WriteON (Jun 6, 2017)

luckyscroller788 said:


> Just don't order it through Amazon. That'll show em. Order it from one of the other places that sells that machine, there are a few.



Amazons packaging is the bottom of the barrel. Can you imagine getting a lathe in a cardboard box without packing material. (However Jet's lathes are shipped loose in a cardboard box). I do not order anything Amazon that cannot be bounced around. If I get the Turncrafter it'll direct from PSI. They do things right. Their customer service is excellent. I remain a loyal customer.


----------



## jdclaus (Jun 7, 2017)

I've gotten both my lathes from Woodcraft. We have a Seattle store, both were on sale and customer service is great.


----------



## motorcyclemadman (Jun 9, 2017)

I have the Turncrafter 10" variable speed lathe and love it. I bought a starter package with the lathe and a ton of accesories. It was delivered by UPS. The lathe came shipped in its standard packing box but there is a ton of stryofoam packing in it. Lathe works as advertised and am very happy with it. Have turned about 50 pens,some small bowls and a few lidded boxes so far. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 9, 2017)

Look at different lathes of the same size and I think you will find that they are the same lathe with a different paint job.  I have a Rikon 70-050 VS and love it.  This model has been discontinued.


----------



## farmer (Jun 15, 2017)

*lathe*



WriteON said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Turncrafter Commander 10 in. Variable Speed Midi Lathe.($396.95) For the price it looks to be great value. I can pick it up and save shipping. Also PSI is close by if I need support. My mind is made up...however for that price is there another lathe I should look at. Thank, Frank




I have 3 taig based lathes one from Todd ( Mid American ) , 
A wood lathe to make pens is a step backwards compared to your mid America lathe ...


----------



## WriteON (Jun 19, 2017)

farmer said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of getting the Turncrafter Commander 10 in. Variable Speed Midi Lathe.($396.95) For the price it looks to be great value. I can pick it up and save shipping. Also PSI is close by if I need support. My mind is made up...however for that price is there another lathe I should look at. Thank, Frank
> ...



Here's the scoop. I'm giving a lathe to relative to help him get started. Simply want to to replace it. Also I enjoy using a chisel. 
I don't have the room or need as of now for another taig but would enjoy one with a router & taper bar....maybe in time I will get one. I'm not producing pens like I was at first so a good inexpensive lathe (Turncrafter) would be nice to use when I'm in the mood. It's strictly for fun...not selling pens. Currently I have more pens than brains.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 27, 2017)

I gave my CarbTec to a relative. I did not realize how perfect the size/weight was until I looked for a replacement. The 10" Turncrafter I was considering is a monster...I saw it in pictures and thought it would be comparable to the CarbTec. 
That being the case I'm looking at lathes that weigh around 75Lbs
Would like some feedback on a Nova 46300 and a Wen 3427. The Turncrafter is still a consideration.


----------



## monophoto (Jul 27, 2017)

I've been using the 12" Turncrafter for about four years and have been very pleased with it.

As someone noted, lathes in this price range tend to originate in China and show up with a variety of paint jobs in different stores.  King Canada sells a lathe that appears to be identically the same as the 12" Turncrafter, only with gray paint instead of red.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 27, 2017)

monophoto said:


> King Canada sells a lathe that appears to be identically the same as the 12" Turncrafter, only with gray paint instead of red.



That looks 100% like a TC.


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 27, 2017)

My opinion and a buck wll get you a cheap cup of coffee.  That said.

Any move up to a bigger, better lathe will improve you skills and the fun of the hobby.  I learned on a Turncrafter.  It works just fine and allows for little items and some of the bigger thinks then pens.  ie: holiday decorations, animal calls, bowls, etc.
For $400 and with the extras, I think you can't go wrong.  Getting a started kit makes sense to me as you are not having to buy a lot of extras to be turning.  And if you decide to get even a bigger/better lathe in the future, it will make a great buffing station.

Good luck no matter what you decide.


----------



## monophoto (Jul 27, 2017)

WriteON said:


> monophoto said:
> 
> 
> > King Canada sells a lathe that appears to be identically the same as the 12" Turncrafter, only with gray paint instead of red.
> ...



Indeed it does.  Even the user manual/instruction book appears identical.

Then,  you watch the video, and if you look very carefully, you will see - - - a forward/reverse switch on the control panel.  

Hmm - is that the next product enhancement?


----------



## WriteON (Jul 27, 2017)

What i really want is a small powerful lathe for pens but I'll most likely get the TC 10" VS and have someone deliver and put it on my bench. I cannot lift. It is a much lathe as I need and want. I have 2 Jets(other house...2houses 2 set ups). If I can find a substantially lighter good quality lathe I buy it. I do want one with a small pencil sharpener quill handle.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 31, 2017)

Loooking for comments on the Nova Comet ll


----------



## twehr (Jul 31, 2017)

I have the Comet II. I really love it. Like any lathe, I had to do a little initial dial in and cleanup. Once that was done, it has worked very reliably. 

Based on my experience with Nova so far, I am about to order the Galaxi DVR 1644, at which point I will probably move the Comet to Finishing and Buffing duty - not because it isn't good enough for the turning, but because it is so good, I would hate to give it up.



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## WriteON (Jul 31, 2017)

twehr said:


> I have the Comet II. I really love it. Like any lathe, I had to do a little initial dial in and cleanup. Once that was done, it has worked very reliably.
> 
> Based on my experience with Nova so far, I am about to order the Galaxi DVR 1644, at which point I will probably move the Comet to Finishing and Buffing duty - not because it isn't good enough for the turning, but because it is so good, I would hate to give it up.
> 
> ...



Do you drill with it? If so how is the quill travel. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 7, 2017)

Jet discounts. I know Jet has a 15% sale on Black Fri and another time during the year. Regardless CPO has no Jet1015VS in stock and was told by customer service that none are coming in this year. Any tips on where to get good price on a JWL1015VS...w/o tax and shipping. Thanks, Frank

it's the 600-3600rpm that has me interested.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 10, 2017)

There is life....CPO has the 1015vs in stock and I will order if I do not have to sign for it at delivery. I'm not home all day to wait for it. Its becomes a hassle.

I'd like to hear some delivery stories. The Jet 1221 I had shipped to my Florida home was a disaster. The packaging was real poor. The 1015vs to the same address was damaged(box) but the lathe was ok. I'm tempted to pick a lathe up at Woodcrafters so I can see the product is intact. It would cost me a hour ride and tax. But I'm back to the original problem of I cannot lift....and not sure if it'll fit in the trunk (2002 Mustang). I'd have to drop the top and leave on back seat.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 11, 2017)

Ordered.... ended up with the Jet1015vs. from CPO.  Thanks for everyone's help. The high speed low to high was the biggest factor. And I do have a 1015vs at another location. I like it. No reason to experiment. Cost little more than I wanted to spend but I'll quit drinking and smoking for a while. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Aug 12, 2017)

Great choice on the Jet 1015vs. I hope you like it as much as I like my Jet 1014vs. I don't think you can go wrong with your selection. Good luck and hope you get it shipped to you very soon.
Tim.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 12, 2017)

Tim'sTurnings said:


> Great choice on the Jet 1015vs. I hope you like it as much as I like my Jet 1014vs. I don't think you can go wrong with your selection. Good luck and hope you get it shipped to you very soon.
> Tim.



Should have it Weds 8/16.  Just have to get a neighbor to help me get it down the steps and onto the bench. Little do they know they'll be getting a pen as a thanks. Also ordered drill chucks, a mandrel w/saver. The first set of pens on deck are the PSI Grenade & the Auto Rifle.  I love this hobby. The fun is endless. And may I say thanks to IAP and it's members. I appreciate everyone's replies and how they conduct themselves. No sarcasm, smart azz posts or HiJacking. It's nice being on a dedicated forum. I have learned a lot since I came here...and growing.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 16, 2017)

Breaking in. Is it necessary to "break in" the lathe if only used for pen blanks. I did not do that to my other lathes...mainly because I did know to do that.


----------

